# SSSC Sativa Genetics to SnowHigh Seeds



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 1, 2012)

Hoped the board might tolerate another personal announcement about some old rare SSSC genetics potentially being reborn.

Happy to now say that SnowHigh Seeds has taken on the second phase of trying to breathe life into old genetics.  Their owner (commonly known online as Snow) has received a shipment of original SSSC genetics and will soon begin working NorCal cannabis magic. SnowHigh Seeds is responsible for strains such as Blackberry Spacewreck, Quicksilver, Purple Monkey Balls, and Pipe Dream.

Along with SickMeds Seeds we hope SnowHigh will beat the odds and help old genes become available again.  The first phase of predominately sativa seed being experimented with by SnowHigh include:

*
M-3	Durban
M-8	Durban-Thai Highflyer
M-27	Beatrix Choice
M-29	Afghani-Malawi Hydrid
M-35	Nigerian Kandahar Hybrid
M-41	Hawaiian
M-44	Sanora Super Sativa​*
Please join me in crossing fingers that some rare strains might stand a chance to return.  Chant for great cannabis mojo for SnowHigh and SickMeds seed companies!  Any strains resulting will first be offered through the Cannazon seed bank.

Source Explanation: In the late 1980's I was a US shipper for an Amsterdam seed company named "The Super Sativa Seed Club (SSSC)". When the SSSC went dark at the end of the 80's I kept a portion of the remaining stock and stored them all these years. To me they were souvenirs with great memories; but to a true breeder they were a potential for old genetics.  Recently I decided to part with that original reserve and began looking for breeders who had the experience and interest in old strains to try and perform a resurrection - IF possible.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 1, 2012)

right on right on bud, :cool2:I'm followin your releases over at CZ as well...if they ever start takin cc's I'll pull the trigger but until then will work with over the counter beans...

Best of Luck to Sickmed seeds and Snowhigh for their endeavors!

p.s. So *OldSSSC*Dude, what was your preferred strain back then?:confused2: for that matter nowadaze too?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for that 7greeneyes... It is appreciated.

Side note:  Any of the strains that can be propagated will be shared - *at no cost* - to the other participants in the project.  The hope is to both offer some original classic genetics and create new cross breeds from them.  For the time being any results will be offered through Cannazon.  

There has been no charge to anyone for any of these old original SSSC strains.  I even paid the shipping costs... heh...  Karma...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Nov 2, 2012)

Sativa junkie here and can't express how awesome this is of you. Watching this project closely so I can hopefully one day add these genetics to my stash.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 2, 2012)

:hubba:


----------



## ecsd1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice I just sent snow some sssc williams wonder a few weeks back, I'm growing his beverly kills (818 ogk x aucupulco gold/c99), quicksilver (iron cindy x agc99), thors hammer (vortex x agc99) golden kush (columbian kush x agc99) purple mexican thai(maduro x agc99) and have quite a few others for the line up soon.
Thanks for getting these to him ssscguy!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 5, 2012)

He mentioned having some original WW of his own and between RedDog's existing work and Snow I've the feeling that WW will make a return.  Most of Snow's strains I could never grow in my small digs but it doesn't stop me drooling over them.  He does more from one plant outside than I could get from my whole room.  His pics of his plants are really cool.

When I listen to Snow's knowledge of sativa genetics history I hear "incense and peppermints" playing in the background...  heh...  Seems to be a walking encyclopedia of 60's-70's genetics.  Maybe they teach "Cannabis Genetics 101" in the elementary schools in Humbolt.  yuk... yuk...


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 5, 2012)

Gotta love NorCal :aok:


----------

